# Southsea Rally May any interest?



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Last year we had a follow on rally from Newbury Show to Southsea Leisure Park would any of you like it again this year?

Dates would be Monday to Friday May 24th to May 28th 4 nights at £15 per night including electric no extra charges for dogs etc, but we would need at least 12 booking to get it at this price. 

There normal price is £26 for a grass pitch and £29 for hard standing pitch 8O.

Also if you are going to Newbury and to Hamble Rallies it is somewhere for in between to go  

Please let me know if you are interested in this a.s.a.p

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Jacquie

Yep - we'd be up for that.

Harry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Smashing Harry that makes 2 of us so far  


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Umm not looking very promising so far then  

We need another 10 8O 


Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Pity there's not more interest - Southsea site (if a bit higglety-pigglety in the words of one attendee last May ) is a good location with:

a. Its own bar & restaurant.
b. Bracing promenade walks all the way to Clarence Pier or along the shingle beach if you prefer.
c. Hovercraft trips to IOW ( £7 return for over 60's - bikes free )
d. Shopping at Gunwharfs Quay
e. Umpteen heritage/museums locations - HMS Warrior, HMS Victory , Dolphin Submariners Museum, Commando Museum etc etc 

Given some rally locations are a field in the back of beyond ( that will invite the inevitable " I prefer back of beyond !!" ) this is a good location.


Too many peeps saving up there energy for the late Bank Hol perhaps ??

Hopeful - Harry


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Shame I have booked all my Holiday days off work already (3 trips to France this year) in fact we are off on the 29th May.

Otherwise would have taken time off and attended.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry folks I have decided to knock this rally on the head as only 2 of us wanting to go, am looking for some where a bit cheaper :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't mind £20/night as long as its got decent facilities

Harry


----------

